# I've never had any regrets in life except...



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Miss my the ATI Sunpower dimmable I had.

Costs like $1500+ to buy again. Sold it for $450. Doh....


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Is this the one you got from me? Yes its a very nice light, and it does cost way more to buy brand new now.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yuppp. Miss it dearly.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

If your one and only regret in life can be resolved with a $1500 purchase, I say go for it


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

infolific said:


> If your one and only regret in life can be resolved with a $1500 purchase, I say go for it


I was thinking the same thing. I've made larger regrets than that for sure.


----------

